# ***Stolen Can-Am Commander



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my buddies had his Can-Am Commander 1000 red in color stolen the other night out of his back yard the other night. It has 14" Chrome MSA diesels on the stock bighorns, stereo system, and a black top. It was stolen in Ludowici, Georgia.
They also stole 4 guns out of his truck.

If seen or found call (912)-610-2464. 

Thanks!


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Man I hope they find the ppl responsible for stealing it, thats automatically ground for a serious a** beating

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

hope it gets found .... I'm glad i have security camers and a dog that dont like people.... will keep an eye on craigslist!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks! He's got a well deserved beating coming if he finds out who took it!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

agreed! does he live in a neighborhood or spaced out from other houses?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

**** that sucks man that people work hard for **** to just get stolen. Wish your buddy luck in finding it and guns. I agree that would be a severe *** beating lol, wish he could have caught them in the act.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That sucks big time. I hope they catch the thieves.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> agreed! does he live in a neighborhood or spaced out from other houses?


Its spaced out from other people. You can see his sisters house from the dirt road but you can't see his so its someone that knows him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or someone that followed him home from a park or gas station on the way home from a park.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

True P ....but still someone had to kno tht they could get back there and kno if there were cameras or dogs (if he had those) ...unless a stranger just took the risk of takin his wheeler ...i just feel someone tht was close to him or his friends tht knows his place took them


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sucks for sure! Definitely grounds for a BIG TIME A$Z Beating!! 

Hope he/someone finds it soon!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah that sucks I hope he finds it!


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hopefully they find the people or person responsible. People who steel are the people who don't need to have guns either.


----------

